# front right cv axle wont come out.



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

I have got my new seal kit in and all i have left is to change out the axle seal on the front right. The axle will not come out. I have actually yanked the axle out of socket trying. Any ideas? I tried getting prybars in between the cup and diff to pop it out and no luck.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

i have taken the left one out and with a big screwdriver drove the right out. have to use a screwdriver because you have to get past the spider gears in the diff


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can go get your beer muscles then yank real hard and fast holding the shaft part of the axle and for you pervs im talking about the bike lol.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

i had that same problem b4.... i just got lucky after a couple hours of pulling on it and prying one good jerk got it out


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> You can go get your beer muscles then yank real hard and fast holding the shaft part of the axle and for you pervs im talking about the bike lol.


Already did thats how i yanked the axle apart lol. Miller lite will do it every time


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Like posted above, Have you tried reachig through from the other side with a screwdriver and driving it out? I don't imagine you can get any leverage on just the cup still in the diff. Let us know how you get it out. This might be me one day. Good luck.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Will do fellas. Looks like im just gonna have to play this by ear.


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

just hook it to ur truck and pull it out lol. i would try goin through the diff if it was me


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Im thinkin loop my winch. Cable around a tree branch and see if it will really put 4k lbs of pressure on it


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I saw where a guy welded one of those big exhaust pipe clamps to a slide hammer. Seems like it would work pretty good.


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just had the same problem and used a screwdriver from otherside and it popped right out.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Well fellas thanks for the advice. I went in from the other side with a screwdriver and whala! Mimb has done it again. Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Fantastic! I'm glad you got it out. MIMB rules!


----------

